

Ibis Reader: First ereader on the iPad - mikecane
http://blog.threepress.org/2010/03/17/first-ereader-on-the-ipad/

======
jrockway
Wow, a web page that shows text. Amazing innovation, and buzzword compliant to
boot...

~~~
abdelazer
Try visiting on an iPad, iPhone, iPod Touch, Droid, or Nexus One for the
installable HTML5 version. It will then allow you to view both text _and
images_ without an internet connection _even in a darkened room_.

~~~
keltex
Nice. It needs to be web-based because I'm sure Apple will remove all eBook
readers for the iPad once they start shipping. Because of the conflict with
their own eBook reader.

Side note: I wonder if this will happen to the Kindle app?

~~~
colinplamondon
The conspiracy theorizing about the App Store never ceases to amaze me.

Apple is shipping iBooks as a non-bundled application to be downloaded in the
free section of Books in the App Store. Do you really think they would delete
every other app in the category they put their offering in? Further, iBooks is
only available in the United States at launch. Will they nuke reader apps in
Finland despite iBooks not being available there?

~~~
mrtron
Probably? They decided the whole world isn't prepared to see boobies on their
phones and that doesn't even compete with one of their own products.

~~~
colinplamondon
They said from the beginning porn wasn't allowed, they loosened a bit, there
was a flood of soft-core porn apps into every conceivable category, and they
nuked em to prevent them from taking over the entire App Store. I'm all for
porn, but that was just largely a matter of spam prevention.

------
mortenjorck
It's a nice start. To really take advantage of the iPad, though, will require
a lot more thought as to how the UI scales up. What about that list page? It's
not necessary (or necessarily advisable) to mimic the Delicious Library /
iBooks "shelf," but could the covers be scaled up relative to the type? Maybe
the list becomes two across instead of one with all that white space on the
right?

The field here is incredibly ripe for experimentation. The winners in this
market will be the ones who don't settle for a quick solution.

~~~
lizadaly
Agreed, there's even a list in the post of what we want to improve. Scaling up
the covers is a certainty. I've also considered the two-column list though we
haven't tried it out yet.

